# سؤال فى شبكات حريق فوق السقف المستعار



## احمد عزالعرب (11 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
....ياريت الافاده يا مهندسين ..

ايه العلاقة بين( المسافة بين السقف المستعار والسقف الخرساني ) وبين تركيب شبكة upright 
بمعنى اني سامع ...ان لو المسافة بين السقف الخرساني والسقف المستعار زادت عن 80 سم يبقي لازم اعمل شبكة رشاشات فوق السقف الساقط ....
بس عايزين ...نتاكد من المعلومة ...دورت عليها فى الكود nfpa 13 ,ومالقيتهاش


----------



## GulfForEngineering (12 مارس 2016)




----------



## GulfForEngineering (12 مارس 2016)

I sent to ask them but i think it at NFPA 101 , Once they answer me I'll answer you.


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (12 مارس 2016)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2016)

إبحث فى NFPA 13 عن (*Spaces Above Ceilings)
وعموما إذا كان فوق السقف كابلات أو أية مصادر للحريق (أجهزة ممكن أن تحترق) 
فيوصى بتركيب (Upright Sprinkler) لو كانت مساحات خالية أو لاخوف من مصادر حريق فلا يلزم ، كذلك الحال بالنسبة لكواشف الدخان (Smoke Detector)

*


----------

